# where to find/download tivo2go 2.2



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hello, I would like to go back to 2.3. Does anybody know if it is still on the web site, I couldn't find it.

I tried http://www.tivo.com/desktop/TiVoDesktop2.2.exe and it said file not found.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Try this one:

http://www.tivo.com/desktop/TiVo%20Desktop%202.2.exe


----------

